# Training commands order?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sit came first, because it was the easiest. Come at the same time, because it is the most important, and easier to teach tiny pups than older dogs. Leave followed pretty quickly, for safety reasons. Wait became important as soon as we started going out in the car and for off leash walks. Somewhere along the way I taught Down, and various other odds and sods ... Settle Down started on about the first day, because I need my sleep! As you can see, my training effort tends to be on a need to know basis...


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that you teach them in the order that you can use them. (That doesn't make sense...let me try to explain) You might teach sit first...so that you can teach them to lay down next. You teach them to lay down...so you can teach them to roll over next.

You teach sit...to move on to loose leash...because if she is pulling you stop walking and she must sit...so she has to already know the sit command.

Clear as mud?


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL...no that was very clear and make a lot of sense. Thank you both.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I taught mine in pretty much the same order as fjm, starting very young and focusing on commands that have a safety/sanity element.

One thing I've found with my poodle, though, is that I can't do TOO much repetition, or he gets bored or starts offering variations. We train every day, even if it is for five minutes, and I try to throw new stuff into the mix very often, either completely new cues or chaining behaviours together or varying something he knows already. We usually start with a few things he knows well, then maybe work on something he finds difficult, then something new, then end on a few more things he knows already.

For teaching 'off', I first taught 'up', as in 'jump up on the sofa'. Easy enough then to make the connection from up to off, esp if you are using a clicker.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks JE-UK. I was actually going to ask if I should still do commands she has gotten down already with each session. I guess I should just to make sure she doesn't forget. 

Gigi has now figured out how to jump from the sofa onto the coffee table. Ugh! When I tell her off, sometimes she will do it, but I usually have to say it a few times...getting louder each time I say it. You would think that she would understand with the tone of my voice and the constant repetition that this is something she is not supposed to do ever. It is very frutstrating.

Today I've started teaching her "leave it". She did pretty well not going after the cheese I used. But she has yet to do the "leave it" command when I want her to leave the cats alone. I know it's just a matter of constant repetition with puppies. It's just that she picked up all the other commands so easily...like within a day or two.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't remember if I have already recommended it to you, Sandooch, but Jean Donaldson's book Train your Dog like a Pro is really good on helping you understand how to proof training, and on just how much repetition is needed!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, fjm! I'll check that book out on amazon.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh wow! Everyone rated that book 5 stars, so it must be good. Plus, it comes with a training DVD that's over 2 hours long. I learn best by watching, so that is perfect for me. 

Luckily, I had the exact amount I needed in one of my survey rewards accounts, so I cashed out for an Amazon code and just ordered it.

Thanks again, fjm!!! :adore:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

it's all about priorities. 

Recall is my huge thing- so that's day number 1-100. Sits? depends- my two year old show aussie is just learning them now as i'm looking to focus her on Rally O. Bella worked on it at 8 weeks. Bella i wish i'd done DOWNS sooner- she's s truggling with them now- same with stand- that sit became way to good


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I also wonder why some days they'll do sit (or whichever command you give them) on the first try and other days they are stubborn as a mule. Of course this usually happens when I'm trying to show someone how smart Gigi is. lol


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Isn't that always the way!! ;-)

Be careful about repeating commands. If you say "Off - off -off..." she will think that's what the command is! Better to say "Off" ONE time, and if she doesn't get off, then lift her off. When she does get "off" immediately, treat and praise.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I know; I am so guilty of doing that, and I did hear that I'm not supposed to. But, what should I do if she doesn't sit the first time I say it? If I go to try to push her bum down, she will sometimes move back away from me so I can't reach her.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

sandooch said:


> I know; I am so guilty of doing that, and I did hear that I'm not supposed to. But, what should I do if she doesn't sit the first time I say it? If I go to try to push her bum down, she will sometimes move back away from me so I can't reach her.


It does sometimes feel like the dog is purposefully ignoring you, or pretending not to understand, but that's probably not the case.

The dog learns the behaviour linked to verbal cue + body language + situation. If 'sit' practice is only ever done in the kitchen, the dog thinks the kitchen is part of the cue. 

It's important to proof all cues in as wide a variety of settings a possible, and to be aware of your own body position. 

My obed trainer had us do an exercise a few weeks ago where we put the dog in a sit-stay, stepped two strides away, and asked for a down, facing away from the dog. ALL of the dogs in the class struggled with this!! And these are dogs that KNOW the down command. It was a great example of how creative you have to be with proofing.

Karen Overall's relaxation protocol is a GREAT tool for proofing!

Protocol for relaxation


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Great advice, JE-UK, and terrific article. I bookmarked it so that I can read the rest of it later and go back to it when necessary.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Good article JE-UK! I bookmarked it also for later reading. Thanks!

Re: multiple commands. I am usually in the back (lab, treatment area, etc...) at the clinic, but can usually hear what's going on up front and it's funny to hear people with their dogs: "Sit, sit, sit, sit, SIT!!". I always wonder "How many dogs do they have out there??" :rofl:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I would be one of those people, AgilityIG. lol It is hard not to keep repeating it when your dog just looks at you like she's never heard that word before.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> Re: multiple commands. I am usually in the back (lab, treatment area, etc...) at the clinic, but can usually hear what's going on up front and it's funny to hear people with their dogs: "Sit, sit, sit, sit, SIT!!". I always wonder "How many dogs do they have out there??" :rofl:


Yes, that cracks me up, too, but I am rotten about multiple commands, so can sympathise abit. I would love it if someone put a shock collar on me to wean me off Multiple Command Syndrome.


----------

